# Think Tank > History >  woodrow wilson quote disputed???

## rpfreedom08

First time I've heard this and have seen this quote in many places but now wikiquote says it's disputed?

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Woodrow_Wilson (at the bottom) Can anyone clarify whats going on?


This quote:

I am a most unhappy man. I have unwittingly ruined my country. A great industrial nation is controlled by its system of credit. Our system of credit is concentrated. The growth of the nation, therefore, and all our activities are in the hands of a few men. We have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated Governments in the civilized world no longer a Government by free opinion, no longer a Government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a Government by the opinion and duress of a small group of dominant men.

----------


## 0zzy

> First time I've heard this and have seen this quote in many places but now wikiquote says it's disputed?
> 
> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Woodrow_Wilson (at the bottom) Can anyone clarify whats going on?
> 
> 
> This quote:
> 
> I am a most unhappy man. I have unwittingly ruined my country. A great industrial nation is controlled by its system of credit. Our system of credit is concentrated. The growth of the nation, therefore, and all our activities are in the hands of a few men. We have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated Governments in the civilized world no longer a Government by free opinion, no longer a Government by conviction and the vote of the majority, but a Government by the opinion and duress of a small group of dominant men.


I think half of it is true. Still, he was against the Fed on his death bed.

----------


## matthylland

In freedom to fascism it says he said that quote in 1919, but that says he is credited with saying in it '39 when he was dead already? hmm...As of now, ill trust the FTF crew did their due diligence better than a random wikipedia poster...

----------


## freedominnumbers

> In freedom to fascism it says he said that quote in 1919, but that says he is credited with saying in it '39 when he was dead already? hmm...As of now, ill trust the FTF crew did their due diligence better than a random wikipedia poster...


Should be easy to verify no?
Isn't the quote from his memoirs?

ETA: I guess it's not so clear cut where it comes from.

----------


## sickmint79

the quote is from a speech he gave in 1912 as i recall - before the fed.  it also has some additional sentences in it, i think a couple in the beginning.  not a quote regarding the fed nor one made on his deathbed.

----------


## greendiseaser

Heres a quote that IS NOT DISPUTED:

"They (who) seek to establish systems of government based on the regimentation of all human beings by a handful of individual rulers call this a new order. It is not new and it is not order." Address to the Annual Dinner for White House Correspondents' Association, Washington, D.C., March 15, 1941.
FDR Said It

----------


## rpfreedom08

Ok thanks guys.  I have found where he said everything but the first two sentences in his book so thats a plus.  I don't know where the other comes from.  Thanks for the help so far.

----------


## rpfreedom08

any other good quotes from presidents?  It took me all of about two seconds to find a bunch of crf quotes but now I gotta find presidential quotes.

----------


## Troyhand

Th Woodrow Wilson Presidential Library website has one quote here
http://www.woodrowwilson.org/learn_s...?doc_id=472697




> "A great industrial nation is controlled by its system of credit.  Our system of credit is privately concentrated.  The growth of the nation, therefore, and all our activities are in the hands of a few men who, even if their action be honest and intended for the public interest, are necessarily concentrated upon the great undertakings in which their own money is involved and who necessarily, by very reason of their own limitations, chill and check and destroy genuine economic freedom." 
> Excerpt from 1912 campaign speech

----------


## forsmant

He was just trying to lift some of the blame from himself.  He didn't want to be remembered as the president who screwed us all!  He is the absolute worst president ever.  His policies, Monroe doctrine, income tax, federal reserve, UN(league of nations), WW1.  What a piece of $#@!

----------


## sickmint79

> any other good quotes from presidents?  It took me all of about two seconds to find a bunch of crf quotes but now I gotta find presidential quotes.


http://www.timeofdeceit.com/?p=3

----------

